# Need your help in NC now!



## BeAnalog (Aug 29, 2020)

We all need to be heard and protect our second amendment!! Please don't be silent! 

I sent this letter to NC governor Roy Cooper today. If I receive a response, I will post it here. Feel free to copy this and send to your governor too!

Public safety is important don't get me wrong. However, the government has been abusive in using this as a reason to force mandates and other infringements on freedom. This is a slippery slope to say the least. I see the administration trying to do this on guns and our 2nd amendment right to protect ourselves. As you know, automobiles have stricken down people in the streets during parades killing them, airplanes have flown into buildings killing thousands, people getting stabbed to death with kitchen knives and on and on. Don’t you see that all of these situations were from crazy people willing to do crazy things to harm others. The weapon can be anything. The government is hell bent in selling the idea that guns are the problem not the criminals who are using whatever tool they can use to kill. Look at the most regulated states in the USA, they have more crime than those that do not. You can’t regulate a criminal. Criminals do not follow laws only law-abiding citizens do. Stop attacking the law-abiding citizens!

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm in NC and our two senator voted with the Democratic Communist Party on their bill, can't trust our elected officials anymore


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Gary1952 said:


> I'm in NC and our two senator voted with the Democratic Communist Party on their bill, can't trust our elected officials anymore


Who are your two Senators?
Name them!


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

Burr and Tillis


----------



## dg1234 (7 mo ago)

Gary1952 said:


> I'm in NC and our two senator voted with the Democratic Communist Party on their bill, can't trust our elected officials anymore


 Anymore?


----------

